# Solved: cant access 192.168.2.1 pages!



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I have seen this question asked before but havent seen a solution and its driving me insane!

I cant get to the config pages of my Phillips SNA6500 wireless router.

I am running Vista home and am connected to the router via the ethernet port - which is lit up on the router. Typing http://192.168.2.1 gets me a "cannot display this webpage" error.

I have disabled proxys and am working offline (internet options).

Any help would be much appreciated!

If it helps here is the ipconfig/all information:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Nick>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
PPP adapter My ISP:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : My ISP
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 86.27.62.124(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-67-58-BB-32
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ether
net NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-72-60-DD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::849f:2e9d:6639:13ef%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.19.239(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332056
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9432276E-FB7F-4BE3-9067-3F3A934E6
16B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.19.239%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6E31B119-59F1-43DD-8C7C-0BF279C91
4E0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A34E6B79-D93E-4130-AD82-3B26A28EE
46F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #14
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Nick>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The router is actually an ADSL modem/router combo. From your ipconfig /all it appears that you have the unit configured in "bridge" mode (acting as a modem only). Typically you have to reset the unit to factory default settings before you get the ability to access it again. Is this the configuration you have, or is that public IP address coming from some other connection that has me confused?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, that connection has DHCP disabled, so who knows what or where that IP address came from.


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys,

I have already reset the Sna6500 via the button on the back.

I dont know what that ip address refers to at all!

I was hoping the reset would work but no luck....I am having no luck with ipconfig/release because it says needs to be 'elevated'!

Arghh!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you reset (press the reset button) or did you reset it to factory default settings (hold the reset button for 10 seconds or whatever it's supposed to be for that unit)?

That IP configuration is for a PPP adapter; it looks just like what I get when I use dial up except that I get the Gateway = my IP. I think that's pretty much what an ADSL config looks like, but I always, always, get confused and tripped up by PPP!

I don't think ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew are going to do anything for you, but go to Start - Programs - Accessories - right click on Command Prompt and select 'run as administrator' or 'run elevated' or whatever the appropriate option is.


----------



## sir_comp (Mar 31, 2004)

try loking here this might have some answers http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/s/sna6500_05/sna6500_05_dfu_eng.pdf


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi 

I tried the ipconfig/release anyway and it says:

"local area connection 4 has media disconnected and no address has been associated with the network endpoint."

Which means what exactly?

I think I pressed the reset button until the lights flashed on the unit - certainly not for 10 seconds....I'll try that.

Thanks again for your support!

Nick


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Sir_Comp I have looked through the manual - thank you for the link. Unfortunately it hasn't given me the answer so far.

Cheers though,

Nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> "local area connection 4 has media disconnected and no address has been associated with the network endpoint."


Long winded way to say that the connection is not connected to anything so you can't really release what you don't have. Note that LAN 4 is your Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks...I had a bluetooth dongle that I used a while back - there's no bluetooth adaptor installed permanently. I have held the reset button in for at least 20 seconds and still cant connect - maybe I'll have to ring Phillips tomorrow eh?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what else to suggest. That manual sir_comp linked to says 5 seconds is all it takes to initiate a reset to factory defaults.


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

I know - its a real puzzler...I'll ring Phillips and will let you know what they come up with. 

I do appreciate yours and everyones efforts to help...

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## BadGoomba (Jun 27, 2008)

That is alot of info to go through.
Which local area connection is the one in use in that list?
Does the one in use say it's media is disconnected, if so: make sure the card is installed properly and enabled in device manager. 
Might also try changing the ethernet cord.
Also: Have you tried connecting to the router with another computer?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can it be that you are trying to connect to an IPv4 address while you are using an IPv6 address/network scheme? Can you disable IPv6 and just leave IPv4 on?

Not to savvy with the IPv6 yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## helpmehelpme (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi folks,

Yes I did try connecting my laptop via ethernet to the router but that didnt work either.

I have solved the problem though and heres how..

I pressed the reset button on the router (again) and held it in until the lights flashed and did their thing. Then I turned off the router for a couple of minutes and powered it back up. When I did the ipconfig/all, the router address was there for the LAN. When I entered 196.168.2.1 into the browser the config page appeared! I set the router up and its now working fine on wired PC and wireless laptop.

The advice to reset and *then* turn the router off/on was given to me by a computer expert who happened to come into my office today...I wouldnt have thought of it but it seems to have sorted the problem so I hope this might help some others who no doubt will have the same problem at some stage.

Many thanks to everyone for all their help with this - much appreciated!

Cheers,

Nick


----------

